# CCL- not havin to wait and go to Ft Walton



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey guys just thought I'd give y'all a heads up on how to complete your application without going to the main office which doesn't have an opening until mid June for you to apply. 

I live in Milton and all you have to do is:

Go to the Clerk of Courts ( behind Mcdonalds) and get an application packet. Go threw the main doors and instead of going to the right where the tag office is, go all the way to the end of the main area and take a left and it's the first door on the right. Open that door and the first office on the right will give you the packet. After that go into the Clerk of Courts side and go to the records dept which is the first office on the left an they will do your passport photo for $10. 

After that fill out your application and take it to your local bank which will notorize it for free. 

Then, drive out toward east Milton and take a left at the light and head to the sheriffs office at the county jail. They will do your finger prints card for free. Do not write on your card, they will take care of everything you need to complete it. 

Finally, make a copy of your DL and firearm safety certificate. Write out a check for $117 and make it out to Division of Licensing. 

Then all you have to do is seal all of your paperwork in the mailing envelope included in your packet. Take it to the post office an mail it. 

Total cost:

Application: $117
Passport photo: $10
Postage: $1.10
Total: $128.10

Sounds like a lot but it only took me like an hour and half to do. Better than waiting until June to even apply. 

Hope this helps!

Edit: I will use this post as a time stamp and keep everyone updated on when I receive my license so we will have a round about time for how long it takes.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

The last I heard it was taking upwards of 6 months that way (which was a while ago). I'm sure it has decreased some by now but I would look into that.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

The paper work said it could take 90 days but a guy at my work did it this way and received his license in the mail in 4 weeks. I'm hoping for the same.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Good post deersniper, I just wanted to add for our military folks past and present the Ft Walton Bch office is great. Walked in took pics,filled out online app, finger prints, check for 117. the ID card takes place for training wait two weeks and its in your hands. Very simple.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I just sent my renewal off yesterday. ($65 to renew)
Don't know if it's changed but when I first applied, by law they have to process your application within 90 days. They took 88 for mine.
I think the big time saver is if you get your fingerprints sent in electronically. (which I did not do)
I believe the fingerprints all go thru a national data base and it hurries it up considerably if they are electronic.
You can also get the application on-line thru the dept. of Agriculture.
Here's the link:
http://licgweb.doacs.state.fl.us/FORMS/FormsRequest790.html

And Walgreens also does passport photos for $10.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

deersniper270 said:


> Hey guys just thought I'd give y'all a heads up on how to complete your application without going to the main office which doesn't have an opening until mid June for you to apply.
> 
> I live in Milton and all you have to do is:
> 
> ...


*Do you know if I can do all that at the Sheriffs office in Midway and the South Santa Rosa annex? Also if you go to the Ft Walton place is it one stop shopping or do you have to run around doing all the other stuff too?*


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

TURTLE said:


> *Do you know if I can do all that at the Sheriffs office in Midway and the South Santa Rosa annex? Also if you go to the Ft Walton place is it one stop shopping or do you have to run around doing all the other stuff too?*


Im not sure about midway but the ft Walton place is a one stop shop only takes like half an hour but their next appointment wasn't until the middle of June


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

welldoya said:


> I just sent my renewal off yesterday. ($65 to renew)
> Don't know if it's changed but when I first applied, by law they have to process your application within 90 days. They took 88 for mine.
> I think the big time saver is if you get your fingerprints sent in electronically. (which I did not do)
> I believe the fingerprints all go thru a national data base and it hurries it up considerably if they are electronic.
> ...


Just to add to that, mikes gun shop and Scott's in Jay will also give you a free application.


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks man. Great info to share with everyone. I need to do the app for my wife!!


----------



## bcp280z (Mar 29, 2011)

2hr course + 2 week wait from gun show, didn't learn shit tho, have had friends and internet teach me everything pertinent.

But if you have a wife or or are a vet or so, and you consider yourself quite knowledgeable, then do the quickie at the gun shows.


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Just did a renewel last week. Now sit back and wait. Seems strange that it takes so long on a renewel. oh well not much you can do about it. Had one for 45 years now. Just not in Florida all that time.

RJ


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

wow was a 3 day wait for my appointment a long time ago, 2 mos now, must be people worried about the election, ammo and guns are is short supply too!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

bcp280z said:


> 2hr course + 2 week wait from gun show, didn't learn shit tho, have had friends and internet teach me everything pertinent.
> 
> But if you have a wife or or are a vet or so, and you consider yourself quite knowledgeable, then do the quickie at the gun shows.


You just got the training at the gunshow or the license too? Just want to make sure every one understands what you said.


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

When I called FWB last year for an appointment, it was gonna take two months. The Tallahassee office had appointments that week, who also said their office is bigger and can see more people. It's not far, really, and you can always make a nice day trip out of it. Took two weeks for a return

Years ago, my first permit took me 89 days to get back. It was laminated paper with the actual pic I sent in inside.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

jmsiv said:


> When I called FWB last year for an appointment, it was gonna take two months. The Tallahassee office had appointments that week, who also said their office is bigger and can see more people. It's not far, really, and you can always make a nice day trip out of it. Took two weeks for a return
> 
> Years ago, my first permit took me 89 days to get back. It was laminated paper with the actual pic I sent in inside.


I never thought of just going to Tally lol oh well we'll just call this an experiment for the benefit of knowing exactly how long the mail off service is.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Im pretty sure the place in Fwb does walkins also. You may have to wait a little while but its faster than sending it in.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

FWB office does *not* do walk ins. They are by appointment only and run a very tight schedule. 

However, if you tell them that you want to be called in the case of a cancellation many times you can get in much much earlier if you are able to head that way "right now".

It is worth noting that if you mail in your packet you better make damn sure that you have everything filled out correctly and that your fingerprints are done electronically. If there is anything in your application that is "wrong" they will send it back to you to fix.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

bigbulls said:


> FWB office does *not* do walk ins. They are by appointment only and run a very tight schedule.
> 
> However, if you tell them that you want to be called in the case of a cancellation many times you can get in much much earlier if you are able to head that way "right now".
> 
> It is worth noting that if you mail in your packet you better make damn sure that you have everything filled out correctly and that your fingerprints are done electronically. If there is anything in your application that is "wrong" they will send it back to you to fix.


Triple checked the application. Got my fingers crossed that I didn't mess up. By electronic fingerprints do you mean they are printed on the card or in the system? The lady did my finger prints on a computer and then printed them on the card with all my info.

Post office said it should be there Friday. Hopefully I'll know something end of the day on Monday if not Friday.


----------



## bcp280z (Mar 29, 2011)

I dropped $175 for pic, background, 2 hour lecture, fired one 22 in trailor, two weeks later liscense.

Bullshit yes, but quick and easy, Kinda upset they didn't teach much, but my fam/coworkers/thehighroad.org tought me all I've needed.


----------



## bangsticks (Feb 3, 2011)

I called tally on a tuesday had appt on that thursday had license in 10 days . It took 15 mins . Well worth the drive


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

When I did mine in May of 2011, there was a 2.5 month long wait at the FWB office. At the time the timelines for the mail route was about the same.

Now it seems that both routes are about the same. I recommend the FWB office route if you don't want to mess up anything. The costs overall are about the same if your factor current gas expenses to travel to FWB.

FL Concealed Carry Forums has good member submitted timelines to estimate the current time it takes.

http://floridaconcealedcarry.com/Forum/showthread.php?11886-CWP-Timelines-Summary


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Check went through today. Let's see how long it takes for the license to get here. That's 12 days so far.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Well it's May 31st and I received my license in the mail today. That's 43 days. 

Just to recap, the office in FWB said I would have to wait till June 6th for the next appointment at the beginning of April. So I took the mail in route. I received my license 6 days before the next appointment. Not counting the two to three week wait after for it to come in the mail. All in all not too bad to me!


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

guys i will tell yall when you renew go to fort walton on eglin park way get it the same day back a friend just had it done they do everything and get your card back right then and it was still 65.00


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I went to the fwb office. Got my license back in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I agree they will take you right away for a renewal but I was not renewing I was getting the license for the first time. Mail in route was faster than going to the FWB by almost 3 weeks.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*Same Day Service*

Man I went over to Stanleys in Ala.and he put me thru the corse in 10 min. and took my pic, and laminated my licence same day , $25.00 What a deal and I got the gernade launcher stamp for an extra $10.. can't beat it :whistling:


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

TraderDan said:


> Man I went over to Stanleys in Ala.and he put me thru the corse in 10 min. and took my pic, and laminated my licence same day , $25.00 What a deal and I got the gernade launcher stamp for an extra $10.. can't beat it :whistling:


Can't beat that lol


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

And just to let y'all know the next appointment today would be July 24th which with the two week wait after you register would be 68 days which is 25 more days than you would have to wait if you went the mail in route.


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Got my renewel in 20 days. Figured it would take a lot longer than that.

RJ


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Richard J. said:


> Got my renewel in 20 days. Figured it would take a lot longer than that.
> 
> RJ


Yeah renewals are quick because they already have your info and all they have to do is run ur background again and print a new license. This was for acquiring a license for the first time.


----------



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

My wife and I lucked out. They originally gave us a July appointment date, I asked for an earlier date, due to a schedule conflict. Miraculously the agent found a cancellation for the following Monday. Thirty minutes in the office and eight days later (day after Memorial Day), we received our permits in the mail.


----------



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

In Las Vegas where we recently re located from, it took us 90 days for a renewal. 



notoo7 said:


> My wife and I lucked out. They originally gave us a July appointment date, I asked for an earlier date, due to a schedule conflict. Miraculously the agent found a cancellation for the following Monday. Thirty minutes in the office and eight days later (day after Memorial Day), we received our permits in the mail.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

TraderDan said:


> Man I went over to Stanleys in Ala.and he put me thru the corse in 10 min. and took my pic, and laminated my licence same day , $25.00 What a deal and I got the gernade launcher stamp for an extra $10.. can't beat it :whistling:


Thats good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow!!! $117/ year+ $65/year to renew??? Alabama costs $30 to apply and renew. No fingerprints, and the sherriffs office takes your picture for you. I've been listed as a reference on a few applications and never called, neither were any of my references called. I can usually make it in and out with a new license in under 10 minutes. Same goes for first time application.


----------

